# Curly Willow branches in the aquarium???



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

I am really trying to find something to add with manzanita. Are curly willow branches safe for the aqiuarium?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

You should be safe for a couple of weeks. 
Until they sprout roots and start growing out of the tank. 
Some people have used willows twigs or small branches to suck nutrients from their tanks.

Dry and hard will be fine, if you don't mind the floating.


----------

